# Tyler's fusion 20g



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Seen one, had to have it so I decided to set one up as a bed side tank

Built a short custom stand that will have a glass shelf for my laptop and cellphone










Currently stocked with a pair of clowns and a dwarf fuzzy lionfish

I plan on adding a leaf scorpionfish

Plans for corals are basically mixed reef, softies, LPs, sps


----------

